# Has anyone tried getting a NeuroScan Neurotransmitter Test ?



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.integrativepsychiatry.net/ne ... _test.html



> Description:
> NeuroScan is a General Neurotransmitter Test that determines levels of Serotonin, Dopamine, Norepinephrine, Epinephrine, GABA, PEA, Histamine, Glutamate, and Creatinine. Simple urine test you collect at home, then mail postage paid to the specialty lab. You receive a copy of the results with treatment recommendations from the lab. Does NOT include a phone consultation.


Supposedly you take a piss with this stuff send it in and they give you accurate results about your brain's biochemicals

it isn't cheap tho 225 bucks for 1 test


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds fishy to me. Unless there has been a breakthrough in the last few months I'm not aware of, there are no valid tests for detecting neurotransmitter levels that provide meaningful clinical results.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Absentis said:


> Sounds fishy to me. Unless there has been a breakthrough in the last few months I'm not aware of, there are no valid tests for detecting neurotransmitter levels that provide meaningful clinical results.


Agreed. Every time I see one of these ads it really ticks me off. I am no expert in neurochem, but to the best of my knowledge you aren't going to find such things in your urine. The gimmick here is to ... I really believe this ... not test your urine, just give you some made-up result and tell you to buy some "miraculous" product they have.

Also, $250 is rather LOW to pay for testing like this. I've had a dexamethasone suppression test (tells you something about depression, I forget), certain blood tests, etc. for other physical conditions and these aren't cheap. You need health insurance and still end up with a co-pay.

Absentis said it all. Lordy, sometimes I really despise the internet.

Best,
D


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serotonin

Just trying to read this Wikipedia article on serotonin makes my eyes bleed. Neurochemistry is so complex if this company had all these answers I'd own stock in the damned company.

I always forget as well that serotonin is found mainly in the gut! That is where it was first discovered. It is in animals and in plants, etc.

Ah well.
My mind is so slooooooow these past few days.
Hang in all,
D


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> Absentis said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds fishy to me. Unless there has been a breakthrough in the last few months I'm not aware of, there are no valid tests for detecting neurotransmitter levels that provide meaningful clinical results.
> ...


As each neurochemical synthesizes in the brain and completes it's function some will eventually go through the ending stage, something called '*oxidation*" by a special *enzyme* called monoamine oxidase. The _Monoamine oxidases_ *catalyze* the _oxidative_ deamination of monoamines and in return you are left with something called _*metabolite*_. Which is what's left of the original neurotransmitter and is formed as part of the natural biochemical process of degrading and eliminating the compounds in body.

In laymen's terms it means the neurotransmitter breaks down into a simpler form and is no longer active, it only remains as a clue in determining the rate of degradation of a chemical compound and is an important determinant of the duration and intensity of its action. By understanding the rate of the metabolite in relation to the neurochemical itself we can determine the original level of the neurochemical. Serotonin for example you don't test the serotonin levels themselves but by testing the metabolites that the serotonin produces. There are different elements to this chemical process (precursor, enzyme, metabolite) and each one tells us the levels of neurotransmitters indirectly. Monoamines or monoamine neurotransmitters are just what they sound like 1 amino group connected to an aromatic ring by a two-carbon chain (-CH2-CH2-), Monoamines are derived from aromatic amino acids like phenylalanine, tyrosine, tryptophan, and the thyroid hormones. Which are precursors to Monoamine Neurotransmitters like dopamine, norepinephrine, serotonin etc.

There are 3 places to find these metabolites..

1. Cerebral Spinal Fluid

2. Blood

and 3. Urine - Thus why the test is possible and the results are real

You may have heard of a drug called called a MAOI, The primary function of a *Monoamine oxidase inhibitor* or *MAOI* in short, is to _inhibit_ this biochemical breakdown thus leaving more monoamine neurotransmitters (serotonin, dopamine, norepenephrine) available in the brain for use.

Just do some reading, it all makes sense once you get past the intimidation of the big words.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

backagain said:


> Just do some reading, it all makes sense once you get past the intimidation of the big words.


Right. I'm terribly intimidated by big words on a daily basis. And I never read -- anything.

Well, as noted, I do not have a degree in biochemistry -- and that would have to be at least an M.S. and usually requires a Ph.D. But I can spot a rip-off when I see one. I'm seeing my therapist tomorrow and will hear her take on that ad -- as well as my supervising psychiatrist. As noted, if it were so miraculous, doctors would be using it on us now. Diagnosis would be so easy. The insurance companies, doctors, testing companies would be making a fortune.

Yes, this company will indeed solve the mystery of all mental illness, even though the way to study the brain directly is to leave one's brain to science and have it examined under a microscope.

I have signed up to do that. Google The Harvard Brain bank. They wouldn't be looking for human brain tissue if they could figure your brain out from your urine. *It is only ONE type of diagnostic test. You don't use one form of test to give all the answers this company is offering. They're going to tell you what's wrong with you and how to treat it without even seeing you in person ... and the phone call is extra, LOL.*
:roll:

http://www.brainbank.mclean.org/
Harvard Brain Tissue Research Center -- you can examine every organ in the body while someone is alive (take a biopsy, literlaly open up the body and observe activity). In general, save when in surgery, you can't do this with the brain. Hence, this information is not direct information. The brain is like a "black box" and we depend on other animals such as rats and monkeys to understand brain function. We can use less invasive procedures on humans, such as MRIs, fMRIs, SPECTs, etc. EEGs, but we do not have all the answers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Just looked at the the Neurotransmitter site again. If you look closely it is actually an ad for a number of supplements such as Omega-3, etc.

Also, I just did a PubMed search on serotonin metabolite research. The current best research subject is MOLLUSKS. These findings are being examined and extrapolated to humans. Yes, spinal fluid, urine, and all forms of bodily secretions assist in various diagnoses. I am referring specifically to the ridiculousness of the website mentioned, which is clearly an advertisement site that also wishes to clean one out of $225.00 I personally do not have that extra cash on hand.

Why did I happen to make a visit here just these past two days. Forgive me, do.
Yes, I'm a crabby bitch these days.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Total scam. End of story.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

well, i am certain that they can test the levels of these neurotransmitters "in your urine". however that would have no reflection on how much is actively functioning in your brain. sooo........... screw em!


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> backagain said:
> 
> 
> > Just do some reading, it all makes sense once you get past the intimidation of the big words.
> ...


There you go again talking about what you don't even know.

You don't need to cut out a piece of your brain or donate your brain to get test results, like I mentioned before the metabolite tests are methods already established in finding a wide range chemicals in the body. Do you think they take out your brain when they test you for drugs too? Even if this site in particular is selling a product that appears to you to be a scam, the urinalysis of metabolites is a well known and used method in finding results. You just don't want to listen.

and you're right, you don't have a degree in biochemistry so if you think that a wikipedia article on serotonin is confusing to you then maybe you do need to read more and post less.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

backagain said:


> Just do some reading, it all makes sense once you get past the intimidation of the big words.


You should get lost. There's nothing in your post that I haven't learned from formal university education. I wish I had a machine that could reach through the internet and slap you for being so condescending.

Of course one can detect neurotransmitter metabolites in one's urine, (how else is research done?) but there are NO clinical tests that can tell if a person has an imbalance, in the same way that a doctor can test a patient's insulin level. As another example, a doctor can tell me if I have a thyroid imbalance - via blood test - then prescribed a medication to correct this. Unlike a thyroid imbalance, a doctor cannot test for a neurotransmitter imbalance, even though they will prescribe drugs that alter their activity.

If you think otherwise, cite your sources or keep your high-almighty attitude to yourself.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

There is kinda of a sick desperation about you backagain. You post a new topic about information you yourself didn't really sound sure of and then when a couple of people disagree with the claims being made (not your claim mind you) you insult their intelligence.??? Am i missing something, wtf was the point of that? Here is a life lesson for you, whenever you express an idea or ask a question not everyone will jump on board and agree. Now if you need constant reaffirmation take a chair and put in your bathroom, now look into the mirror. See that person, that's you. Now talk with that person, talk to him all day long, because that's the only way you will be assured of having a conversation with the most intelligent man on the planet.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

flipwilson said:


> There is kinda of a sick desperation about you backagain. You post a new topic about information you yourself didn't really sound sure of and then when a couple of people disagree with the claims being made (not your claim mind you) you insult their intelligence.??? Am i missing something, wtf was the point of that? Here is a life lesson for you, whenever you express an idea or ask a question not everyone will jump on board and agree. Now if you need constant reaffirmation take a chair and put in your bathroom, now look into the mirror. See that person, that's you. Now talk with that person, talk to him all day long, because that's the only way you will be assured of having a conversation with the most intelligent man on the planet.


hahah i'm not tryin to seek attention or neither am i desperate for people to agree with me, I don't care if you agree with me or not. I don't think of myself as the smartest person in the world, that's not realistic at all.

But I do believe in what i'm saying just like you believe in what you're saying so I say it and I don't care if you agree with it or not. Obviously you don't agree with me and here I am telling you it doesn't matter.

I asked the question because I wanted to know if anyone tried it to see if it was a legit product that's all. Then I got a couple replies from people who I don't like and that don't like me ASSuming that no such test could be done when in actuality it is done and has been done so I explained how it works. The feud went on from there because of an ego discrepancy between the 3 heads where each head had it's own illusions.

Dreamer and I always have E-fueds, something about her personality I just don't like and she doesn't like about mine so that's why we E-fued . Absentis is the guy knockin me in the do you still smoke thread because I don't believe his claims of marijuana as the cause of dp/dr.. It's basically a bunch of thoughts colliding on a computer screen nothing more who cares if you interpret what I say as arrogance it's not what it really is, it's just what you projected from your own illusions.

I'll tell you where i'm coming from, I'm coming from a space of existence where there is little importance emphasized on who YOU think I am, so i say a lot of things that may sound arrogant or "high and mighty" but it's just me keepin it real so that you understand that I'm here and I gotta word in this little game too.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

backagain said:


> Then I got a couple replies from people who I don't like and that don't like me ASSuming that no such test could be done when in _actuality it is done and has been done_ ...


So provide a source; put up or shut up.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Absentis said:


> backagain said:
> 
> 
> > Then I got a couple replies from people who I don't like and that don't like me ASSuming that no such test could be done when in _actuality it is done and has been done_ ...
> ...


http://www.asktheinternettherapist.com/ ... mitter.asp

http://www.baylorhealth.edu/imd/clinica ... olites.htm

http://www.corepsychblog.com/wp-content ... ticle2.pdf

http://www.bh4.org/BH4_Deficiency_Screening_6.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Hydroxyindoleacetic_acid

http://www.drpressman.com/autism-and-neurotoxins/

The tests do exist and have been used

Anything else you want ? want me to get you the number for the doctor who researched and published a study too ?

Dr. Tapan Audhya, PhD

take out ---

Phone: +1 212 263 7788 http://www.med.nyu.edu/contacts---/---audhyt01.html

hmm ?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

backagain said:


> Anything else you want ?


Sure! How about a real source? You know, one that has been published in a peer-reviewed academic journal. The sources you provided are, at best, dubious.

The point of contention isn't that there are ways of testing for metabolites. That's been established. The problem is that these tests don't have _clinical validity_. Any test you take is unable to inform psychotropic treatment.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Absentis said:


> backagain said:
> 
> 
> > Anything else you want ?
> ...


 :roll: 
How about you search for them yourself you annoying twat?

I've already posted links *proving my point*. *There are ways to test for Neurotransmitter levels using metabolites* from monoamines in the blood, urine, CSF and that is all I have claimed. SOME of these tests do have clinical validity, there has been research publshed and the results have been shown. I've provided you with the Doctors name and if you search for his research study you can read it for yourself.

You and your little head should pack up your insignificant thoughts and leave this thread you _ass_. You haven't provided anything of _value_ on the topic. All you have added is your own negative pessimistic ways in which your mind works and that gives me an indication that you are far from ever recovering or adding any help to others recovering. Just continue to live in your tiny little mind and I hope you enjoy the rest of your life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Absentis said:


> The point of contention isn't that there are ways of testing for metabolites. That's been established. The problem is that these tests don't have _clinical validity_. Any test you take is unable to inform psychotropic treatment.


Well, unfortunately I can see backagain's posts when logged out. But I will ingore "it" after this.
1. The point of this post (the OP's question) was to ask about a particular testing site, that is essentially a site advertising supplements. At least one other link you gave here was very similar -- a site promoting the use of various alternative substances anyone here can buy at a nutrition/vitamin store. And many here have indeed indicated that some of these remedies do help w/anxiety and DP/DR.
2. Yes, metabolites are tested in urine, but only as PART of a full workup on a patient, especially a psychiatric patient. Also if you do PubMed research, not a general Google search, you will find many of these tests are used in the diagnosis of cancer and other metabolic diseases, the most obvious being diabetes, etc.

3. One of your more reputable articles -- one you posted above says (and Absentis keeps repeating this) is as follows:

*"Limitations of Urinary Assessments *

*Urinary assessments do carry certain limitations. A primary 
limitation is that, with the exception of pheochromocytoma, 
neurotransmitter testing, in any medium, is not diagnostic for any 
particular disease or condition.*

However, urinary neurotransmitter 
testing can be considered a functional assessment, requiring inter- 
pretation of results *in the context of a detailed patient history. *

READ THIS PARAGRAPH SPECIFICALLY: YOU POSTED THIS:
*Likely the most obvious limitation is the argument that urine is 
not an ideal indicator of CNS activity. Most of the organs within 
the body are capable of synthesizing, as well as degrading, one 
or more of the neurotransmitters.*

This is especially true of the 
gastro-intestinal system, where enterochromaffin cells serve as 
the primary site of serotonin synthesis, storage, and release in the 
body. Here, serotonin plays a pivotal role in the enteric nervous 
system, activating reflexes associated with intestinal secretion and
motility [34].

As mentioned earlier, the kidneys contain the enzymes 
necessary to synthesize most neurotransmitters, likewise, 
serotonin receptors have been located in the skin, suggestive of 
additional peripheral roles.

* Therefore, urine neurotransmitter 
levels are representative of both peripheral and central activity. 
Regardless, neurotransmitters play essential roles outside of the 
CNS. Imbalances in urinary neurotransmitter levels are likely 
indicative of altered neurotransmitter metabolism throughout the 
body, reinforcing the importance of interpretation of values in 
tandem with patient history."* 
-------------------
*You posted this link above*... forgot which one. It downloaded as a PDF. You posted the information it contained. Did YOU read it before you posted it?

But the point of this discussion was about the OP's link ... did it seem sus or not? The answer is sus. It is an advertisement for vitamins. And no viable lab would take a sample of your urine, "read the results" --no tests are probably even done -- and then tell you what is wrong with you. (Oh and charge you $225.00 for their trouble.) One should have a complete medical assessment WITH an actual M.D., have lab work done with an actual lab licensed to do this.

The OP's ad seems to be a scam.
If anyone wishes to take supplements and finds they help -- excellent. But if something walks, talks and acts like an internet scam, I'm simply warning the person. They have every right to follow up on it as they wish. The claims made on that original site however are ridiculous.
Cheers,
D

(And I have no idea why you think YOU are a biochemist, neurologist, etc. None of here are. And again, why you attack, think I have some delusion about you is absurd. You are simply rude, and not just to me. I know who you are, and it's unfortunate you have returned to disrupt the place.
I will not respond to anything you post again. Scout's honor. I will however report anything rude or inappropriate to Sarah and it is her decision if it is worthy of removal.

You have used coarse and vulgar language in a number of posts as well, not just insult people here.
WHY? It isn't worth discussing.)


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Well did you read what I said ?

Before you decided to post all that ?

Why don't you try again


----------

